# Anderson County South Carolina



## Neal 48 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi, and welcome. I'm also new to this site. 

There is a lot of info here.


----------



## Hortusrarus (Jul 7, 2010)

Neal, thank you and welcome also.

There is a great deal of information here!
I have referenced the site for a while now; just not joined or posted to the forums.

How long have you been keeping bees?


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and enjoy, we all learn together here. If you need to know somehing just ask the question and you'll usually get lots of answers, most of them different  Everybody does things a little different but still they wrok out. There is plenty of knowledgeable people here to get advice from, enjoy and have fun.


----------



## Neal 48 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hortusrarus said:


> Neal, thank you and welcome also.
> 
> There is a great deal of information here!
> I have referenced the site for a while now; just not joined or posted to the forums.
> ...


Been keeping Bees for Four(4) years, and Thru swarms and experiments, I am up to Twenty (20) hives.


----------



## Deadeye351 (Jun 15, 2010)

Howdy!


----------



## Hortusrarus (Jul 7, 2010)

Mike, thanks and I hope that I can contribute a bit as well.

Neal, if things continue as they are I may have to start trying to go "commercial" here. Horticulturists are not being hired and teachers are being fired left and right. 

Beekeepers are seeming to be becoming needed. Even if not too profitable.

How is the Small Hive Beetle population in your area this year?

You live south and west of us and I am seeing beetles but not as many as last year.


----------



## Neal 48 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hortusrarus said:


> Mike, thanks and I hope that I can contribute a bit as well.
> 
> Neal, if things continue as they are I may have to start trying to go "commercial" here. Horticulturists are not being hired and teachers are being fired left and right.
> 
> ...


I retired from the Long Island Rail Road, and all I have is the things that I love to do, such as Bees. 

Some people are getting $12.00 a quart for Raw Honey, so I guess that you could make money at it.

The small Hive Beetles are not as bad as I have seen them. But the trick is to drench the soil around the hive.

I live North of you


----------



## Hortusrarus (Jul 7, 2010)

Neal, I did not realize what honey was going for these days.

I know about the treatments for SHB, I worked for a while with M.Hood at Clemson on his trap. 

Since the end of the first study on his trap I have not had any introduced beetles or treatments. I asked to kind of gauge what the population is like in a similar area with regard to Honey Bee population, Beetle presence/population, research nearby,ECT.

Deadeye, back at you.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome on board.

Gods country Lexington SC


----------



## Hortusrarus (Jul 7, 2010)

Brooklyn, thank you!


----------



## fhlowrimore (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome Kenneth, from the Low Country area. Henry


----------



## Hortusrarus (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you Henry!


----------

